# Medical Exemption Cards for Prescriptions



## BigMalc (Jan 13, 2010)

Howdy folks, 

Just a quick question, does anyone know how to get a replacement exemption card from Prescription Charges.  Any online forms etc?

I did call the surgery and they referred me to the Department of Works and Pensions (I think they misunderstood the question) and the NHS website refers me to the surgery.

If a visit to the surgery is needed I will do it, but if a form is available I can get it all filled in and that should be quicker.

Mine ran out in April 2008 and yesterday was the first time Boots didnt accept it, so I do know it is my fault it isnt valid, but I want to avoid charges if I can!

Cheers
Malc


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2010)

As far as I know the replacement is automatic. If not I think you need to contact them. The address on my card 

*POBox 854
Newcastle Upon Tyne
NE99 2DE*

I think you need to include details like your card number too. You go to the doctor for a new one and what you are asking for is a replacement.

Have you changed adress since you had your card? It is possible the new one was sent out but to an old adress if you have moved.

Hope this helps and you get it sorted


----------



## aymes (Jan 13, 2010)

you should recieve a letter about renewal, if not call them, I hadto when I lost my letter. Their number is difficult to get but there are at least two old threads on here with it, mine and sofaraway's. If you search 'exemption' using the search option at the top of the page they should come up. Once I got them on the phone it was very straightforward.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5163&highlight=medical+exemption

I had to replace mine recently, there are a couple of phone numbers there, can't remember which one I used but one of them on that thread got me through


----------



## Einstein (Jan 13, 2010)

When I've gone to a pharmacy and not had my card (one I'm not known at) they put a cross on the back of the paperwork to say the havent' seen the exemption certificate/card.

Worth a call to chase them along, surely if the medication was for diabetes the pharmacist must have enough common sense to realise you're exempt anyway?  And yes, I know there are rules!!!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2010)

This is Boots we are talking about Einstein. Others have said what poor service is had from Boots pharmacies...

If you are lucky and you have a decent pharmacist who knows you, you will get away with it, but I have been in my local pharmacy that I always use when someone was checking to make sure exemption cards were produced and checked...


----------



## BigMalc (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks folks, all sorted now.

Traipsing back to the surgery to get the FP92A it is.  (they cant renew automatically as it is more than 1m after last one ran out - yeah try 22 months!)

Cheers all

Malc


----------



## Einstein (Jan 13, 2010)

Caroline said:


> This is Boots we are talking about Einstein. Others have said what poor service is had from Boots pharmacies...
> 
> If you are lucky and you have a decent pharmacist who knows you, you will get away with it, but I have been in my local pharmacy that I always use when someone was checking to make sure exemption cards were produced and checked...


 

My Boots must be the only good one then  Failing that my reputation from what is now the second Boots in town went with me when I moved across


----------



## Einstein (Jan 13, 2010)

BigMalc said:


> Thanks folks, all sorted now.
> 
> Traipsing back to the surgery to get the FP92A it is. (they cant renew automatically as it is more than 1m after last one ran out - yeah try 22 months!)
> 
> ...


 
Good to know it's sorted, pays to check all the paperwork, but how much time do you spend doing so?

With my application (many moons ago) I recall they were very prompt and when my paper card went through a 60 degree wash the new plastic card was with me next day.

Funny how you remember when a government department is efficient isn't it?


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad it is all sorted out. It is worth the effort to get some things done...


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad its sorted , next time let me know all your details ill walk along and get it for you , but i will charge you postage hehe x


----------



## BigMalc (Jan 15, 2010)

New form all filled in, back to Boots to either declare 'no proof' or pay and claim refund and different girl said 'that's all right love, we dont really care about seeing the card'.

ho hum


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2010)

BigMalc said:


> New form all filled in, back to Boots to either declare 'no proof' or pay and claim refund and different girl said 'that's all right love, we dont really care about seeing the card'.
> 
> ho hum



SOunds like the first person who said the card was out of date wasa jobsworth, or Boots uses the same inconsistencies in training staff as my bank...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

BigMalc said:


> New form all filled in, back to Boots to either declare 'no proof' or pay and claim refund and different girl said 'that's all right love, we dont really care about seeing the card'.
> 
> ho hum


 
That's my experience of Boots to be honest, they never ask to see it, not sure if they did when I first switched to there, or if I insisted, so at least someone knows.

But it's only a small town and they are a good bunch there.

Naughty I know, but I don't seem to be asked to sign the controlled drugs register now either 

I must have a trustworthy face


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2010)

Einstein said:


> I must have a trustworthy face



Pardon? Forgive my cynicism


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Pardon? Forgive my cynicism


 
OUCH!  I resemble that remark


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2010)

Einstein said:


> OUCH!  I resemble that remark



I like you really. Well no it's Bruce I'm after, but as you come as a pair, I'll take you too...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I like you really. Well no it's Bruce I'm after, but as you come as a pair, I'll take you too...


 
Hummmmphhh!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Hummmmphhh!



Don't take it too hard, any one who loves his dog as mush as you do has to be good...


----------

